# Progynova - risks?



## nina40 (Mar 7, 2008)

Good evening,
I wonder if you would be kind enough to answer some queries I have. I am 46 and have POF for 10-15 years. I have been on Climagest 1mg for the past 5 months and it finally settled down this month and I am getting on well with it. However my question relates to DE which I am due to begin a cycle with a Spanish clinic in the next few days. I have ordered the Progynova and the progesterone pessaries. The clinic has emailed me to tell me to begin by taking 4mg daily and to up it to 6mg after 6 days(I think), is this a high dose?? My ankles swelled when I began on the 1mg Climagest, and the pharmacist told me that this drug is used in this way for ED and this is outside the licence agreement for the drug? Is this correct?  I just wondered if there are high risks for taking this drug and what the risks are? As you can see I am a little concerned and frightened of this treatment in case it is not what I should be doing at the age of 46!
I would appreciate any information you can give. Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It is unlicensed in this way and is designed to grow the lining of the womb in preparation of implantation.

It is oestrogen, so there are risks surrounding blood clots, oestrogen dependent cancers etc, but no more than if you had a pregnancy naturally I believe as it is hoped you would get levels similar to that of a good number or ripe ovarian follicles and then a pregnancy if it were a natural cycle, leading to a nice thick lining for the embryo.

There is not really a way around this if you want to do treatment as the lining has to be thick and there has to be enough oestrogen to do this. It is not very well absorbed and high doses have to be taken for treatment.

I just did a frozen cycle at the age of 42 and I was on 8mg of progynova from the start til 14 weeks pregnant and as you can see I am 3/4 way through now.


----------



## nina40 (Mar 7, 2008)

Thank you for your reply Holly, I appreciate it. I am going to begin tomorrow with 4mg progynova for 8 days and up to 6mg after that, best of luck with your journey and hopefully I wont have any other queries to bother you with! Though the facility of being able to ask an expert is extremely reassuring. Thanks again x


----------

